# Burstner Habitation Door



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

We have a 2011 Fiat Burstner Nexxo T660 and have changed the habitation door. We are going to sell the original door which is in Fiat White Gold and very good condition. If anybody is interested please PM.

Barts


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

no thanks, nowt wrong with mine

but interested why you have changed it?


----------

